# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تاثير معدل براي كنكور ٩٤

## mahsa92

امروز روي همين سايت خوندم ك تو مصاحبه با سنجش گفته بود طي ٥سال تاثير معدل رو ميرسونيم به ٨٥٪
حالا امسال چقد بود ؟ ٢٥٪
٨٥رو تقسيم بر ٥سال كنيم ميشه حدود ١٦
پس١٦+٢٥=٤٠!
بله!
احتمال ٩٠٪ تاثير معدل امسال ٤٠٪ بشه كه تا ٥سال ديگه (از ٩٣تا ٥سال) تاثير دقيقا بشه ٨٥٪
درست حساب كردم ديگه؟
خدا رحم كنه به هممون


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## soker

> امروز روي همين سايت خوندم ك تو مصاحبه با سنجش گفته بود طي ٥سال تاثير معدل رو ميرسونيم به ٨٥٪
> حالا امسال چقد بود ؟ ٢٥٪
> ٨٥رو تقسيم بر ٥سال كنيم ميشه حدود ١٦
> پس١٦+٢٥=٤٠!
> بله!
> احتمال ٩٠٪ تاثير معدل امسال ٤٠٪ بشه كه تا ٥سال ديگه (از ٩٣تا ٥سال) تاثير دقيقا بشه ٨٥٪
> درست حساب كردم ديگه؟
> خدا رحم كنه به هممون
> 
> ...


انرژی منفی نده بببینم نا امید داری میکنی ما رو ها

----------


## mahsa92

> انرژی منفی نده بببینم نا امید داری میکنی ما رو ها


انرژي منفي كجا بوده!
ميخوام ببينم درست حساب كردم يا نه


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## Farhad.7

دیگه چرا خدا رحم کنه بهمون ؟؟؟

یه وقت دیدی شب خوابیدن صبح بلند شدن ... گفتن 50% تاثیر معدله ....

کلا هیچ قاعده خاصی وجود نداره ... معلوم نیس چه میکنن والا ...

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

دیگه چرا خدا رحم کنه بهمون ؟؟؟

یه وقت دیدی شب خوابیدن صبح بلند شدن ... گفتن 50% تاثیر معدله ....

کلا هیچ قاعده خاصی وجود نداره ... معلوم نیس چه میکنن والا ...

----------


## Ensany

دوستان گلم چرا از تاثیر معدل این همه میترسین؟ فک میکنین همه معدلشون بیسته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

نه بخدا!!!! میانگین ها 10 12 هستش! به جان خودم تو مدرسه ما 30%قبولی دادیم تو سوم هامون! 

مطمین باشین هنوز امید هست!

----------


## ammir

البته این نکته رو توجه کنید که ظرف 5 سال سوابق تحصیلی دبیرستان به 85 درصد میرسه نه فقط سوم که لازمه اش نهایی شدن امتحانات سایر پایه ها هم هست 
پس تا خبر دقیقی نیومده زیاد نگران نباشین 
من شخصا فکر می کنم برا 94 زیاد سوابق بالاتر از 25 درصد نره 
اگر رفت هم غمی نیست  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sina3656355

اونجوری  که من شنیدم ، تاثیر معدل سوم 25% میمونه اما قراره از سال دوم امتحانات رو نهایی کنن  تا هر پایه 25% تاثیر داشته باشه که تا الان نکردن برای امسال هم برنامه ندارن اینکار رو بکنن و اگرم بکنن برای ما تاثیری نخواهد داشت.
اما من از  چند نفر شنیدم قراره امسال چهارم رو نهایی کنن و معدلش رو 25% هم تاثیر بدن،اگر این کار رو بکنن با نمره نهایی که ما داریم رسما بیچاره میشم.امید وارم اینطوری نشه.

----------


## ammir

> اونجوری من شنیدم ، تاثیر معدل سوم 25% میمونه اما قراره از سال دوم امتحانات رو نهایی کنن  تا هر پایه 25% تاثیر داشته باشه که تا الان نکردن برای امسال هم برنامه ندارن اینکار رو بکنن و اگرم بکنن برای ما تاثیری نخواهد داشت.
> اما من از  چند نفر شنیدم قراره امسال چهارم رو نهایی کنن و معدلش رو 25% هم تاثیر بدن،اگر این کار رو بکنن با نمره نهایی که ما داریم رسما بیچاره میشم.امید وارم اینطوری نشه.


اگر بخوان امسال پیش رو نهایی بگیرن اونایی که سالای پیش امتحان دادن و دو سع تا درسشون نهایی بوده تکلیفشون چی میشه ؟ :yahoo (2):

----------


## soker

منم شنیدم چهارم نهایی میشه وایی داریم بدبخت میشیم

----------


## mahsa92

> اگر بخوان امسال پیش رو نهایی بگیرن اونایی که سالای پیش امتحان دادن و دو سع تا درسشون نهایی بوده تکلیفشون چی میشه ؟ :yahoo (2):


تاثير دادنش عادلانه نيست


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## moon girl

معدلم به لطف امتحان  خوب نهایی از18 رسید به 15
حالاتصورشم سخته که  کنکورهم با این دصد  تاثیر خراب بشه.

----------


## sina3656355

> اگر بخوان امسال نهایی بگیرن اونایی که سالای پیش امتحان دادن و دو سع تا درسشون نهایی بوده تکلیفشون چی میشه ؟ :yahoo (2):


منم الان دو سه ماهه از همین میترسم،نهایی رو با 10 12 پاس کردیم،حالا بیاد 25% تاثیر بدن.
اما از یه طرف میگم ثبت نام کنکور تو ابان ـه اون موقع که نمره ها معلوم نیس،

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> تاثير دادنش عادلانه نيست
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


چی تو مملکت ما عادلانه هست، که این باشه .

----------


## mahsa92

> منم الان دو سه ماهه از همین میترسم،نهایی رو با 10 12 پاس کردیم،حالا بیاد 25% تاثیر بدن.
> اما از یه طرف میگم ثبت نام کنکور تو ابان ـه اون موقع که نمره ها معلوم نیس،


به نكته جالبي اشاره كردي


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## Ensany

> معدلم به لطف امتحان  خوب نهایی از18 رسید به 15
> حالاتصورشم سخته که  کنکورهم با این دصد  تاثیر خراب بشه.


جای نگرانی نیست! چون همه دو سه نمره افت دارن! بنده هم معدلم 17 بود نهاییم شد 14.5  نمیدونم چرا این نهایی ها اینجوریه! ما باید قبول کنیم معلم ها بد عادتمون کردن به ازمون های غیر استاندارد!

اما دوستان تا زمانی که امتحان های دبیرستان استاندارد نشه از 25%به بالا نمیره! شک نکنید

----------


## moon girl

یکی ازبچه های کلاس ما سوم ریاضی فقط دینی روقبول شده بود.:yahoo (4):

----------


## nafise74

اولا ثبت نام کنکور اذر ماه هس!!! بعدشم فکرنکنم بخان پیش رو تاثیر بدن فعلنه گیر دادن به سوم!!!! :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (43): 
ماهایی که میخایم پشت کنکور بمونیم فکرکنم باید از صبح تاشب فقط باید بخونیم تا این معدل خراب شده یه کم جبران شه!!! :Yahoo (75): 
باید صبر کنیم نتایج کنکور 93 بیاد ببینیم این 25 درصد چقدر رو درصدایی که زدیم تاثیر داره(چقدر ممکنه رتبه کم شه):yahoo (2):

----------


## nahid

رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور آخرین وضعیت اجرای قانون “حذف کنکور” را تشریح کرد.
دکتر ابراهیم خدایی در گفت وگو با خبرنگار دانشگاهی خبرگزاری دانشجویان ایران (ایسنا)، گفت: بر اساس قانون حذف کنکور که در سال 86 اعلام شد، قرار بود کنکور تا سال 90 مطلقا حذف شود. سال 92 قانون توسط مجلس شورای اسلامی اصلاح و چند تکلیف بر عهده سازمان سنجش و آموزش و پرورش گذاشته شد. پس از آن نیز شورای سنجش و پذیرش تشکیل شد که تاثیر 25 درصد قطعی سوابق تحصیلی را مصوب کرد.

وی با بیان اینکه برای رشته های پرمتقاضی و بعضی از دانشگاه‌ها نمی توان جایگزینی در نظر گرفت افزود: در نتیجه فرایندی پیش بینی شد که طی پنج سال 85 درصد از کل ظرفیت‌های آموزش عالی، اعم از دانشگاه آزاد، پیام نور، غیر انتفاعی با استفاده از سوابق تحصیلی پذیرش شود.

وی ادامه داد: بر اساس مصوبه شورای سنجش و پذیرش در حال حاضر در مرز 70 درصد قرار داریم و دائما به روند پذیرش بدون آزمون اضافه می‌شود.

رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور با تاکید بر اینکه باید در بحث افزایش سوابق تحصیلی ساز و کارها ایجاد شود اظهار کرد: در حال حاضر سوابق فقط برای سال سوم متوسطه وجود دارد و نمی‌شود نمرات امتحانات داخلی دبیرستان را برای ورودی کنکور اعمال کرد. این فرآیند زمانبری است زیرا از یک طرف باید سوابق تحصیلی طبق تعریف قانون ایجاد و از طرف دیگر نیز وزن سوابق تحصیلی بیشتر شود تا بتوانیم کنکور را حذف کنیم. اگر قرار باشد نمره ای را صد در صد برای ورود در نظر گرفت ساز و کارهای کنکور هم در آنجا باید ایجاد شود که داوطلب احساس بی عدالتی نکند.


*بر چسب های نوشته* : ارسال شده در تاریخ 10 تیر 1393 - توسط : آراز رهبر

----------


## sina3656355

> اولا ثبت نام کنکور اذر ماه هس!!! بعدشم فکرنکنم بخان پیش رو تاثیر بدن فعلنه گیر دادن به سوم!!!!


:yahoo (21)::yahoo (21): شما اصل مطلب رو ول کردی چسبیدی به جزئیات! حالا ابان یا اذر،مهم اینکه که قبل خرداد هست!
 در مورد تاثیر چهارم هم،شنیده ها رو نقل کردم.

----------


## Farhad.7

یعنی چی نهایی سال چهارم تاثیر داره ؟؟؟

قانون خوده سنجش اینه :‌سالی نمراتش در کنکور تاثر داره که همه امتحانات پایان سال کشوری باشه مثل سال سوم ...

چهارم که دوتا عمومی و دو تا تخصصی بوده !!!! پس تاثیری نداره ...

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

یعنی چی نهایی سال چهارم تاثیر داره ؟؟؟

قانون خوده سنجش اینه :‌سالی نمراتش در کنکور تاثر داره که همه امتحانات پایان سال کشوری باشه مثل سال سوم ...

چهارم که دوتا عمومی و دو تا تخصصی بوده !!!! پس تاثیری نداره ...

----------


## nafise74

*در حال حاضر سوابق فقط برای سال سوم متوسطه وجود دارد* (خوب شد فعلنه پیش رو گیر ندادن)
*نمره ای را صد در صد برای ورود در نظر گرفت ساز و کارهای کنکور هم در آنجا باید ایجاد شود که داوطلب احساس بی عدالتی نکند.*
*(هه احساس بی عدالتی که کلا هس از جمله سهمیه و تقلب توو امتحان نهایی)*:yahoo (94):

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> :yahoo (21)::yahoo (21): شما اصل مطلب رو ول کردی چسبیدی به جزئیات! حالا ابان یا اذر،مهم اینکه که قبل خرداد هست!
>  در مورد تاثیر چهارم هم،شنیده ها رو نقل کردم.


اوکی حق باشماست !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Farhad.7

> یکی ازبچه های کلاس ما سوم ریاضی فقط دینی روقبول شده بود.:yahoo (4):


شهریور همه رو نمره خوب میگیره همونو تاثیر میدن  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## helix

بابا اینقد خودتونو درگیر نکنید :Yahoo (20): 
فعلا برا کنکورتون درس بخونید....خوبه بشه50%که نمیشه هنوز احتمالش نصفه....اونقد هم نیست که اذیتمون کنن..امیدوار باشید

----------


## roshana

خدایی رئیس اموزش پرورش هر شب شام یه چی میخوره 
صبحش یه برنامه ی جدید میریزه...اگه نهایی امسال مثل
پارسال بود معدلم میشد 19 ولی حالا چی....خدایی نامردیه
برای ما که از دورترین نقطه ی کشوریم و اونی که داره
توی تهران با بهترین معلما درس میخونه...

----------


## moon girl

امسال تو حوزه ی ما که مدرسه خودمون بود تقلب  ازاد بود چون بجه های مدرسه خودشون بودیم به روی خودشون نمیاوردن.همه تقلب کردن بدون استثنا.
البته من بدبخت یه  تجدیدی افتاده بود پیشم.منم میدیم که بقیه چه تقلبی میکنن اما من نمیتونم حرصم میگرفت. :Y (395): 
با اون وضع تقلب ها قراره  انقد توکنکور تاثیر داشته باشه.برای همه مسولا متاسفم :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

بروبچ من قانونشو خوندم و دارم.طبق صورتجلسه کمسیون مجلس تا زمانی که امتحانات پایه های دبیرستان نهایی برگزار نشن اینا حق افزایش رو ندارن.
بی خیال این حرفا .... بچسبین به خوندن واسه کنکور

----------


## ata.beheshti

25 درصدو تو از الان فک کن نداری بچسب به 75 درصد بخدا اگه 75 بزنی همشو تک میاری به خدا...پس بیخودی به خودتونین استرس ندین

----------


## mv31017

*سلام بچه ها 
اشتباه نكنيد ، ايني كه گفتن تأثير معدل بيشتر ميشه و به 85 درصد ميرسه نه اينكه براي كنكور ميشه 85 درصد ، نه، منظورشون اينه كه 85 درصد پذيرش كنكور از طريق معدله ، اما رشته هاي اصلي و درجه يك همچنان تا ابد آزمون اصلي و تعيين كننده خواهد بود ، اين مفهوم حرف خدايي تو روز مصاحبه كنكور بود. اصلا نگران نباشيد . . .*

----------


## محمدرضا 95

بعیده واسه سال آینده به بیشتر 35% برسه

----------


## M3hr4N

> بروبچ من قانونشو خوندم و دارم.طبق صورتجلسه کمسیون مجلس تا زمانی که امتحانات پایه های دبیرستان نهایی برگزار نشن اینا حق افزایش رو ندارن.
> بی خیال این حرفا .... بچسبین به خوندن واسه کنکور


لایک. می دونید چرا؟ چون اگر بخوان تاثیر معدل نهایی سال سوم رو بیشتر کنند٬ چون چیزی حدود 30℅ کنکور هم از سال سوم هست٬ درصد تاثیر دروس سال سوم تو قبولی دانشگاه به چیزی حدود ۶۰-۷۰℅ میرسه (با شرط اینکه تاثیر معدل حداقل به ۵۰℅ رسیده باشه) و اینها این رو نمی خوان.  :Yahoo (1): 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## Majid-VZ

> بروبچ من قانونشو خوندم و دارم.طبق صورتجلسه کمسیون مجلس تا زمانی که امتحانات پایه های دبیرستان نهایی برگزار نشن اینا حق افزایش رو ندارن.
> بی خیال این حرفا .... بچسبین به خوندن واسه کنکور


ینی تا وقتی ک سال دوم نبه بعد نهایی نشه٢۵%  تاثیر نمیدن عایا؟

----------


## Majid-VZ

این ٢۵% هم منو داره میکشه، معدلم ی چی حدود ١٣-١۴ میشه بدلیل کم کاری ینی اگه همه ی تستا رو هم ١٠٠ بزنم ی چی حدود ٨٠-٨۵ حساب میشه.
ی سوال، عایا سهمیه تأثیرش اونقدری هست که بتونه جای اون ٢۵% رو پر کنه؟

----------


## شـــورش

*من تکلیف خودمو با خودم روشن کردم!

فرض ب این گذاشتم همگی دوستان رقیب معدلشون20! و 25 درصد گرفتن ولی من می خوام تو آزمون از همون75 درصد 50 درصدشو کسب کنم، مطمئنم رشته ی دلخواه رو قبول میشم.

دوستان ب خودتون استرس ندین، و با تمام انرژی درس بخونید این کنکور ک مشخص می کنه ن معدل!

موفق باشین*

----------


## Majid-VZ

> *من تکلیف خودمو با خودم روشن کردم!
> 
> فرض ب این گذاشتم همگی دوستان رقیب معدلشون20! و 25 درصد گرفتن ولی من می خوام تو آزمون از همون75 درصد 50 درصدشو کسب کنم، مطمئنم رشته ی دلخواه رو قبول میشم.
> 
> دوستان ب خودتون استرس ندین، و با تمام انرژی درس بخونید این کنکور ک مشخص می کنه ن معدل!
> 
> موفق باشین*


استرس وارد نمیکنم به خودم ،اگر نتونم دانشگاه تهران قبول شم حداقل میتونم نوشیروانی بابل قبول شم ولی ی خورده آدمو کفری میکنن

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0200

----------


## abolfazln

من معدلم ميشه 12 شايدم كمتر يا بيشتر 

خدا به دادم برسه

----------


## Alfredo

> امروز روي همين سايت خوندم ك تو مصاحبه با سنجش گفته بود طي ٥سال تاثير معدل رو ميرسونيم به ٨٥٪
> حالا امسال چقد بود ؟ ٢٥٪
> ٨٥رو تقسيم بر ٥سال كنيم ميشه حدود ١٦
> پس١٦+٢٥=٤٠!
> بله!
> احتمال ٩٠٪ تاثير معدل امسال ٤٠٪ بشه كه تا ٥سال ديگه (از ٩٣تا ٥سال) تاثير دقيقا بشه ٨٥٪
> درست حساب كردم ديگه؟
> خدا رحم كنه به هممون
> 
> ...


این حرفتون اشتباهه.منظورشون این نیست که تاثیر معدل به 85 درصد می رسه.اشتباه نکنین.بلکه 85 درصد ظرفیت دانشگاه ها باید از طریق صوابق تحصیلی دانشجو پذیرش کنن.منظور از این 85 چیه حالا؟ دانشگاه های پیام نور..غیر انتفاعی..شبانه..رشته های کم طرفدار..اینا با هم میشه 85 درصد دانشگاه ها که این 85 درصد از کل ظرفیت ها باید طی 5 سال فقط از طریق صوابق دانشجو پذیرش کنن و اون 15 درصد پرطرفدار با کنکور..برای رشته های پر طرفدار سهم اصلی کنکور باقی می مونه

----------


## Majid-VZ

بنظرم خیلی اشتباهه ک میخوان امتحانات خرداد سوم رو ٢۵% تأثیر بدن چون مثلا ی  دانش آموز سال تحصیلی خوب بخونه ولی خرداد رو گند بزنه، این یعنی ٢۵% از رتبه ش پر پر و اگر هم همه رو ١٠٠ بزنه فقط ٧۵% گیرش میاد o_O

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0200

----------


## Alfredo

> بنظرم خیلی اشتباهه ک میخوان امتحانات خرداد سوم رو ٢۵% تأثیر بدن چون مثلا ی  دانش آموز سال تحصیلی خوب بخونه ولی خرداد رو گند بزنه، این یعنی ٢۵% از رتبه ش پر پر و اگر هم همه رو ١٠٠ بزنه فقط ٧۵% گیرش میاد o_O
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0200


*حرفتون کاملا درسته و نامردیه..اینم در نظر بگیرین که دیگه اینکه طرف 0 بشه تو همه درس ها خیلی محاله..در هر صورت حداقل نصف نمره رو میگیره..10 که میشه که پاس کنه دروس رو که*

----------


## Ensany

> این ٢۵% هم منو داره میکشه، معدلم ی چی حدود ١٣-١۴ میشه بدلیل کم کاری ینی اگه همه ی تستا رو هم ١٠٠ بزنم ی چی حدود ٨٠-٨۵ حساب میشه.
> ی سوال، عایا سهمیه تأثیرش اونقدری هست که بتونه جای اون ٢۵% رو پر کنه؟


داداش مجید! اینطوری نیست که یکی که مثلا معدلش بیسته اگه 75%بزنه واسش 100% حساب کنن :Yahoo (105):  نه باو از این خبرا نیست!

اینطوریم نیست یکی 100 بزنه 75%واسش حساب کنن! 

دوما معدل کل مد نظر نیست! به طور مقال نمره دین و زندگی مستقیم میره رو دین و زندگی خود کنکور!

یا زبان میره رو زبان! معدل کل مد نظر نیست! تک تک درسا!

----------


## Majid-VZ

> داداش مجید! اینطوری نیست که یکی که مثلا معدلش بیسته اگه 75%بزنه واسش 100% حساب کنن نه باو از این خبرا نیست!
> 
> اینطوریم نیست یکی 100 بزنه 75%واسش حساب کنن! 
> 
> دوما معدل کل مد نظر نیست! به طور مقال نمره دین و زندگی مستقیم میره رو دین و زندگی خود کنکور!
> 
> یا زبان میره رو زبان! معدل کل مد نظر نیست! تک تک درسا!


در کل خیلی بده، اینطوری خیلی بدتره :-X

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0200

----------


## abolfazln

> داداش مجید! اینطوری نیست که یکی که مثلا معدلش بیسته اگه 75%بزنه واسش 100% حساب کنن نه باو از این خبرا نیست!
> 
> اینطوریم نیست یکی 100 بزنه 75%واسش حساب کنن! 
> 
> دوما معدل کل مد نظر نیست! به طور مقال نمره دین و زندگی مستقیم میره رو دین و زندگی خود کنکور!
> 
> یا زبان میره رو زبان! معدل کل مد نظر نیست! تک تک درسا!


يعني مثلا من كه فيزيكم 12 شد ، حسابانم 11.5 ، شيمي 14.5 چه تاثيري داره تو اين درسا؟

ممكنه تاثير منفي داشته باشه؟

----------


## Alfredo

> يعني مثلا من كه فيزيكم 12 شد ، حسابانم 11.5 ، شيمي 14.5 چه تاثيري داره تو اين درسا؟
> 
> ممكنه تاثير منفي داشته باشه؟


*این نمراتی که شما گرفتین تو هر درس تبدیل میشه به یه ترازی.مطمئنن اگه بعضی ها نمره بهتری از شما داشته باشن ترازشون بهتره.درصد کنکور شما هم یه ترازی میشه. تراز امنحان نهایی اون درس با تاثیر 25 درصد با تراز درصد کنکور همون درس به میزان 75 درصد با توجه به زیرگروه و ضریب اون درس و اختصاصی بودن یا عمومی بودن جمع میشه و یه تراز کل رو میده.اون میشه تراز کل اون درس.شیمی شما رو شیمی تاثیر داره..فیزیک رو فیزیک..ریاضی تو ریاضی..*

----------


## Farhad.7

> يعني مثلا من كه فيزيكم 12 شد ، حسابانم 11.5 ، شيمي 14.5 چه تاثيري داره تو اين درسا؟
> 
> ممكنه تاثير منفي داشته باشه؟


با توجه به میانگین کشوری امکان تاثیر مثبت و منفی هست ...
مثلا شاید میانگین فیزیک کل کشور 10 بشه که برا شما 12 مثبت حساب میشه ... البته درس به درس حساب میشه ...
یعنی این نمره 12 بصورت یه تراز حساب میشه و درصد کنکورم یه تراز حساب میشه ...
بعد فعلا با تاثیر 75 و 25 تاثیر داده میشه ...

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> يعني مثلا من كه فيزيكم 12 شد ، حسابانم 11.5 ، شيمي 14.5 چه تاثيري داره تو اين درسا؟
> 
> ممكنه تاثير منفي داشته باشه؟


با توجه به میانگین کشوری امکان تاثیر مثبت و منفی هست ...
مثلا شاید میانگین فیزیک کل کشور 10 بشه که برا شما 12 مثبت حساب میشه ... البته درس به درس حساب میشه ...
یعنی این نمره 12 بصورت یه تراز حساب میشه و درصد کنکورم یه تراز حساب میشه ...
بعد فعلا با تاثیر 75 و 25 تاثیر داده میشه ...

----------


## Alfredo

*از دید من اینکه میانگین معدل یه درس مثلا باشه 12 و نمره درس یه داوطلب باشه 14 دلیل بر + بودن تاثیر نیست..مثلا رشته تجربی رو فرض کنین برای همین درس فیزیک...و فرض کنیم معدل درس فیزیک این 500 هزار نفر 12 باشه و معدل من 14. 
خب من یه ترازی به خاطر این 14 بهم داده میشه و به میزان 25 درصد به تراز کنکورم اضافه میشه.ولی اینم باید دقت کنیم که مثلا 2000 نفر اول معدل بالای 18 دارن و مطمئنن ترازی که این ها میگیرن بیشتر از ترازیه که من میگیرم.پس عملا من نسبت به این 2000 نفر نمره منفی گرفتم و معدل بهم ضرر زده ولی نسبت به رتبه های 15000 تراز + گرفتم. الیته این نظر منه..شاید اشتباه باشه*

----------


## M3hr4N

در کل الگوریتم های پیچیده تری داره که فعلا فقط سازمان سنجش میدونه و لاغیر. خودتون رو انقدر درگیر مسائل حاشیه نکنید. حتی اگر نمرتون  تو هر درس ۰ هم باشه!!!، باز هم با تلاش مضاعف میتونید رشته های تاپ قبول بشید.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## abolfazln

اگه خداي نكرده معدل تاثير منفي داشته باشه براي يه درس چقدر ميتونه رتبه رو پايين بكشه

منظورم اينه كه مثلا اگه ميانگين كل كشور در فيزيك 13 باشه و من 12 شدم اين 1 نمره كه كم دارم چقدر منو عقب ميندازه و در چه حدي هست؟

----------


## mahsa92

> اگه خداي نكرده معدل تاثير منفي داشته باشه براي يه درس چقدر ميتونه رتبه رو پايين بكشه
> 
> منظورم اينه كه مثلا اگه ميانگين كل كشور در فيزيك 13 باشه و من 12 شدم اين 1 نمره كه كم دارم چقدر منو عقب ميندازه و در چه حدي هست؟


٤٪


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## amirh7

نه بابا 40 درصد کجا بود این تاثیر معدل یه طرح کاملا از پیش شکست خورده و مسخرست که لا اقل 4تا ایراد بزرگ داره اگه امسال خیلی رتبه ها را جا به جا کنه و بچه های کنکور 93 اعتراض بکنند حتی امکان داره برای سال دیگه تاثیرش کمتر بشه یا کلا کنسل بشه

----------


## moon girl

> نه بابا 40 درصد کجا بود این تاثیر معدل یه طرح کاملا از پیش شکست خورده و مسخرست که لا اقل 4تا ایراد بزرگ داره اگه امسال خیلی رتبه ها را جا به جا کنه و بچه های کنکور 93 اعتراض بکنند حتی امکان داره برای سال دیگه تاثیرش کمتر بشه یا کلا کنسل بشه



بگید ایشالا

----------


## nahid

ان شاالله

----------


## hassanhafezi

بابا این معدل حرفه مطمئن باشید هیچ چی مثل کنکور میزان سواد رو سنجش نمی کنه

----------


## sina3656355

*کی گفته  طرح معدل شکست خورده و میخواد کنسل بشه...
اینا برنامه دارن تا چند سال دیگه تاثیر معدل رو 75% کنن،
اگه امسال ـم 25%بود برین نماز شکر بخونین.*

----------


## اريا

دوستان عزيز فرايند تاثير معدل بسيااار پيچيده تر و حساب شده تر از اوني هست كه براحتي با ي ضرب و تقسيم بشه باهاش برخورد كرد.خودتونو درگير اين حواشي نكنيد چون تا اخرين ثانيه همه چيز قابل تغيير و هزار تبصره هست.

----------


## Alfredo

> *کی گفته  طرح معدل شکست خورده و میخواد کنسل بشه...
> اینا برنامه دارن تا چند سال دیگه تاثیر معدل رو 75% کنن،
> اگه امسال ـم 25%بود برین نماز شکر بخونین.*


*نه عزیز..75درصد نمیشه..بلکه طی 5 سال 85 درصد ظرفیت دانشگاه ها  با توجه به سوابق گزینش دانشجو انجام میدن.برای رشته های پرطرفدار کماکان سهم اصلی و بیشتر گزینش رو کنکور انجام میده و معدل سهم پایینی داره..برای رشته های پرطرفدار سهم معدل زیاد نمیشه*

----------


## sina3656355

> *نه عزیز..75درصد نمیشه..بلکه طی 5 سال 85 درصد ظرفیت دانشگاه ها  با توجه به سوابق گزینش دانشجو انجام میدن.برای رشته های پرطرفدار کماکان سهم اصلی و بیشتر گزینش رو کنکور انجام میده و معدل سهم پایینی داره..برای رشته های پرطرفدار سهم معدل زیاد نمیشه*


*امیدوارم جوری باشه که شما میگی،اما من یه طور دیگه  ای شنیدم.*

----------


## Alfredo

> *امیدوارم جوری باشه که شما میگی،اما من یه طور دیگه  ای شنیدم.*


*قبلا بار ها و بارها مسئولین سنجش اعلام کرده بودن.جدیدن هم خود جناب فرجی داناوزیر علوم هم اعلام کردن*
*وزیر علوم در خصوص حذف کنکور، گفت: اینکه کنکور نداشته باشیم در قانون پیش بینی نشده، بر اساس قانونی که سال گذشته تصویب شد ۸۵ درصد ظرفیت به پذیرش از طریق سوابق تحصیلی اختصاص می‌یابد و در ۱۵ درصد از ظرفیت‌های دانشگاه‌ها نوع خاصی از آزمون برای رشته‌های نخبه پذیر، برگزار می‌شود.
85 درصد ظرفیت دانشگاه ها چیه؟ بین الملل..روزانه..آزاد..غیر انتفاعی..پیام نور..رشته های کم طرفدار
15 درصد پرطرفدار و نخبه پذیر چیه؟  روزانه-شبانه-رشته های پر طرفدار

پ ن = به اون کلمه ظرفیت دقت کنین.85 درصد ظرفیت نه 85 درصد تاثیر معدل.
منظور این متن این نیست که درصد معدل 25درصد می مونه و زیاد نمیشه.ممکنه تغییر کنه و کمی زیاد بشه ولی تا اون حد زیاد نمیشه که تاثیر اصلی روداشته باشه و کماکان تاثیر اصلی  و بسیار بیشتر رو برای رشته های پرطرفدار ازمون کنکور داره*

----------


## amiredge

اشتباه نمیکنید؟تو اون مصاحبه فک کنم گفته بود طی 5سال آینده 85% رشته ها بدون کنکور میشه.نگفته بود 85 % تاثیر معدله.

----------


## amirh7

حتی 85درصد دانشگاه هارا هم نمیتونند بدون کنکور کنند طبق امار رسمی که من از کنکور 92 دارم اون سال زیر گروه تجربی 6000 نفر معدل بالای 19 داشت حالا اصلا پزشکی و دندون و دارو هیچی شما فرض کنید یه رشته ای مث فیزیوتراپی را بخوان بدون کنکور کنند خب مسلما تعداد نفراتی که با معدل بالا خواهان رفتن به این رشته هستند خیلی بیشتر از ظرفیت اون رشته هست

----------


## abolfazln

دوستان من امروز كارنامه سومم رو گرفتم ولي سر در نميارم از اين كارنامه

كسي ميدونه معدل كتبي من چنده ؟ همون معدل كل نيست؟

بعد از اون هم دوستان نظر بدند و ببينند وضعيت من چطوره؟

تابستان با برنامه قلمچي پيش ميرم و تو طول سال چهارم هم نهايت استفاده رو ميبرم :Yahoo (5): 

اميد هست كه دانشگاه دولتي رشته عمران بتونم بيارم؟

----------


## Alfredo

*معدل کتبی همون پایانی نوبت دومه دیگه..نه معدل کل نیست..میانگیم وزنی پایانی نوبت دومه
شما داری ریاضی می خونی..اگه دانشگاه ای تاپ نمی خوای با 8000 یا حتی 10000 منطقه 2 می تونی عمران روزانه بیاری.برای مناطق دیگه یکم کمتر*

----------


## abolfazln

> *معدل کتبی همون پایانی نوبت دومه دیگه..نه معدل کل نیست..میانگیم وزنی پایانی نوبت دومه
> شما داری ریاضی می خونی..اگه دانشگاه ای تاپ نمی خوای با 8000 یا حتی 10000 منطقه 2 می تونی عمران روزانه بیاری.برای مناطق دیگه یکم کمتر*


من منطقه سه هستم 

اگه واقعا تلاش كنم ميتونم صنعتي اصفهان بيارم ؟ با اين وضع نمرات ديپلم؟

----------


## Alfredo

*آره بابا..نصف معدل رو گرفتی..برای نصف دیگش که جبران بشه باید بیشتر تلاش کنی.همین*

----------


## amirhesam

> *آره بابا..نصف معدل رو گرفتی..برای نصف دیگش که جبران بشه باید بیشتر تلاش کنی.همین*


یعنی منی که گیریم سال سوم 18 بیارم میشه دولتی قبول شد؟

----------


## Alfredo

> یعنی منی که گیریم سال سوم 18 بیارم میشه دولتی قبول شد؟


*آره برادر..می تونی...معدل فقط 25 درصده..*

----------


## sohil-20

سلام اقا با معدل نهایی 17 میشه رتبه سه رقمی اورد تو منطقه سه

----------


## abolfazln

> سلام اقا با معدل نهایی 17 میشه رتبه سه رقمی اورد تو منطقه سه


آره ميشه معدل 18 عاليه

فقط تلاشتو زياد كن . همين

----------


## Majid-VZ

ی سوال میشه با معدل ١۴.۶٧ مهندسی برق یا عمران تهران قبول شد البته سهمیه دارم

----------


## زیبا

برادران وخواهران با وضع سوال دادن اونا من خیلی بیارم 16و17 میشم میشه پزشکی قبول شد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

شما انجمن کنکورو نبینین همه معدلشون 20 ِ  :Yahoo (1):   :Yahoo (1):  اطمینان داشته باشید خارج از اینجا بچه های ضعیف تر هستن پس تاثیر معدل = کشک

من که 19.56 شدم کارنامم همه دیدن

 :Yahoo (1): 

Sent from my Apple Ipad Air Using Tapatalk

----------

